# Sin sonido en mi Toshiba ...

## Luciernaga

Veamos si me explico ...

Por circunstancias que no vienen al caso acabo de instalar Gentoo en mi portátil Toshiba Satellite Pro, ~x86_64 con una gráfica ATI Radeon, todo funciona de maravilla menos el sonido; he de hacer constar que con cualquiera de las Canonicales que tenía instaladas no tuve problema alguno, amen de W7 Pro sin problemas.

Cual no es mi sorpresa que hasta el momento no he sido capaz de escuchar sonido alguno con Gentoo ... aarrggggghhh

El LiveCD minimal de instalación detecta el Chipset y me indica que el driver tiene que ser snd-hda-intel tal como lo he cargado.

En la compilación del núcleo he activado todo cuánto hace referencia a HDA Intel y que se corresponde con el controlador, pero nada.

Alsaconf no detecta nada, por consiguiente el portátil lo tengo mudo con Gentoo ... aarrggghhhhh

[IMG]http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

[IMG]http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

¿Qué se me escapa, cómo puedo resolverlo ... ?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Estoy seguro que sabes que existe una guía (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml) y que la has seguido. Como bien dice la guía "El 80% de los problemas consiste en canales silenciados o de bajo volumen". Compruebalo con:

```
amixer info

amixer scontents
```

EDITO: La guía está actualizada a 13-02-2012.Last edited by quilosaq on Mon Apr 09, 2012 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola Luciernaga, yo también tengo una portatil Toshiba Satellite, pero tenemos diferente tarjeta de sonido, yo tengo una 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), y casi no tengo necesidad de tocar el kernel para tener sonido, pero si de algo te sirve la configuración que tengo en mi portatil ahí va:

```

  │ CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC:                                                                                     

  │                                                                                                                                  

  │ Say Y here to enable the generic HD-audio codec parser                                                

  │ in snd-hda-intel driver.                                                                                                

  │                                                                                                                                  

  │ Symbol: SND_HDA_GENERIC [=y]                                                                               

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                          

  │ Prompt: Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                                                             

  │   Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:237                                                                        

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y] && SND_HDA_INTEL [=y] 

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                         

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                          

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                                                                            

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                                                                       

  │           -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])                                                                                      

  │             -> Intel HD Audio (SND_HDA_INTEL [=y])                 
```

Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Pueden ser varias cosas:

1º No haber configurado el modulo que toca. 

2º Que no se haya cargado el modulo

¿Has probado a hacer un lsmod?

----------

## cameta

Por cierto no se para que compilas emu10k1 en tus use sino tienes.

----------

## Luciernaga

[IMG]http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/875/toshibal670.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/1829/dsc3403bis800x600.jpg[/IMG]

Veamos, el problema es que no alcanzo a elegir los drivers "apropiados" en la compilación ...

Para más "inri" en el LiveCD minimal x64 tampoco he conseguido configurarlos (chips de sonido e inalámbrico) aunque si algo se detecta; ver gráfico adjunto de Win, y digo ... si en el núcleo no se logran configurar y compilar difícilmente funcionarán ...

No dejo de hacer pruebas con uno u otro modo, con drivers parecidos, etc., nu sé ... estoy llegando a un punto de saturación y dejarlo por imposible, cosa que en mi carácter no cabe ... pppffffffff

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## Luciernaga

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Por cierto no se para que compilas emu10k1 en tus use sino tienes.

 

¿En la variable USE= ...? ¡¡¡no entiendo!!!

emu10k1 es el driver básico de sonido de Linux y siempre lo he puesto en la variable ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" en cualquier máquina de 32 ó 64 bits que haya instalado Gentoo y nunca me había fallado.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

um, pero has mirado lo que te ha dicho quilosaq ?

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

 

esto es irrelevante, sobre todo en caso de que siempre usaras los drivers del kernel ( como parece que es tu caso). 

Creo que sólo el paquete alsa-driver leía esta variable y dicho paquete ya no existe, si leyeras la guía que ha puesto quilosaq verías que esta variable ni se menciona.

saluetes

----------

